# Radon Swoop AL 9.0 2021 - Fox DPX 2 defekt



## Bike-dad (20. Februar 2022)

Servus!

Bin vor zwei Wochen mit dem Swoop und meinem Sohn auf einem Waldweg unterwegs (er mit 16 Zoll rädern und ich mit 29 Zoll  ) gewesen und wollte die Dämpferstellung ändern.
Von Firm zu Open.
Da halte ich auf einmal den Einstell Hebel in der Hand 😑.
Habe mich dan bei Radon gemeldet und den Dämpfer letztes Wochenende ausgebaut und eingeschickt (Garantie und so).
Ist jemanden schon einmal etwas ähnliches wiederfahren?
Kommt mir schon etwas merkwürdig vor.

Gruß


----------

